# Some random photos of mine...



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Drumroll please!!?? I have successfully downloaded photos from my camera withOUT having to refer to my notes. 

Yea!! 

Here is the Satchel Pugg, he's checking to see if I'm watching him, right before he pees all over my row covers. He loves those row covers.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Here is Clyde!! She's such a funny hen.....and has the BEST chops!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

And....the TroubleMaking Rooster that I call A$$hole. He couldn't stop himself from taking on Cocky Rocky. Naturally, Cocky Rocky doesn't have a drop of blood on him, but this guy is a mess.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow, loving the picture of clyde  do the dog and the chickens get along ?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Great pics !


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Satchel LOVES the chickens, and when I have peeps he will sit next to me and watch them.

However, chickens don't always like him, and he has had several hens chase, peck his little head, and peck his little curly tail. He is wary of them now and keeps them at a distance. If given the chance, if the hens aren't' paying attention, he will try to go up and get a really good sniff, but he's been pecked a few times doing that.

He's never had any issues with the roosters, they ignore him, but a few hens have not been kind.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Great pics!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Love them!!


----------

